# Trouble with Avatar/ Profile



## John-1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello, I am new to this site so please forgive with me if this is infact an error on my part but when i click on my own profile (John-1), the profile of a 'John61' comes up instead of my own :confused1: . Also I have tried to add an avatar but it just shows up as a blank space. Does anybody know if i have done something wrong? Or maybe know how i can resolve any of these issues? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Were you a member before as john61?


----------



## John-1 (Apr 23, 2010)

No mate this is the first time i've ever registered


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Curious - must be a glitch somewhere. Post a question under the section ' ask the boss' and hopefuly that will sort it


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep, there's a glitch. When I click on your invisible avi it takes me to John61 too. You'll need to contact one of the admins to get it sorted. Hopefully one of them will read this post & get it done for you.


----------

